# partition verschwunden



## Kenny (16. Januar 2002)

Also hab n pentium III 667 Mhz mit 2 seagate festplatten.
eine hat 20 GB die andre 40 GB.
auf der 20 GB is windows 98 drauf, und alle programme die man so hat 
diese ist in 2 partitionen aufgeteilt.
die 2te, ne 40 GB hab ich kürzlich dazugekauft, habse in 2 partitionen aufgeteilt, auf der einen hab ich Mp3s (ca. 12 GB) die andere partitionen wollte ich nutzen um filme (.divx, .avi)zu speichern, da warn ca 2,5 GB drauf, und diese partition ist in windows verschwunden!!!!
Habs überall versucht, sie ist einfach weg, hab dann in fdisk geschaut und da war se.
was soll/kann ich tun damit sie in windows erscheint???


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (16. Januar 2002)

hm, hi
hast du die verschwundene partition mit ntfs formatiert? (also eventuell noch ein anderes betriebssystem drauf?) bzw. schonmal scandisk ausgeführt?


----------



## Kenny (16. Januar 2002)

nee hab nur win 98 se drauf,
in scan disk erscheint es auch net :-(
was ist ntfs???

habs von scan disk aus formatiert


----------



## Kenny (16. Januar 2002)

ok glaub ich sollte das ganze mal detaillierter ausführen.....
verschwunden ist letztendlich ein (von einem) logischem laufwerk inner erweiterten dos partition, hab jetzt auch gelesen das win 98 manchmal probleme hat mit logischen laufwerken, 
nun hab ich wiederrum gelesen  (link siehe unten)
das man auf ner 2ten festplatte net unbedingt primäre partitionen erstellen sollte (die andere is ne primäre partition) es sei denn mann will nen 2tes Betriebssystem installieren, 
villeicht packe ich einfach meinen c64 wieder aus und spiel giana sisters (obwohls auch net so einfach war da n spiel zum laufen zu kriegen, kennt noch jemand die cassettenspieler von denen man die spiele geladen hat?
link


----------

